# Zweite Ebenenmaske



## sight011 (28. März 2014)

Herleitungsbeispiel zur Frage:

- Nehmen wir an man stellt Superman frei.
- Anschließend will man den Superman angeschnitten auf der linken Seite in einem iPhone Mockup platzieren.

Dann ist das ja wie folgt zu lösen:
- Selektion Superman 
- Selektion in Maske umwandeln
- Superman-Ebene in einen Ordner innerhalb Photoshops werfen
- rechteckige Selektion in iphone-Mockup-Displaygröße anlegen
- Selektion erneut in Maske umwandeln (auf Ordner anwenden)

fertig

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen.

Ich erinnere mich in alten Photoshopversionen wollte ich immer eine erste Maske erstellen und dann eine zweite und das direkt auf die Ebene anwenden. Das ging aber nicht, denn die zweite Maske auf der selben Ebene schien keinen Einfluss zu haben. Erst dann wenn ich die zweite Maske auf den besagten Ordner packe in dem sich das Objekt befindet.

Meine Frage lautet:

Wofür nutzt man diese zweite Maske dann? Das Frage ich mich seit Jahren!

Lg sightomatic


----------



## Another (28. März 2014)

Die zweite ist keine Ebenenmaske im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern eine Vectormaske. Die erste ist pixelbasierend, die zweite nicht. Sie erzeugt Pfade von deiner Auswahl, welche du, ähnlich wie die Ebenenmaske, nachträglich noch verändern kannst. Selbst wenn du zuvor deinen Superman mit der Ebenenmaske freigestellt hast, kannst du nachträglich via Vectormaske ihn weiter freistellen.

Im Grunde favorisieren die meisten, wie auch ich, wohl eigentlich die gute alte Ebenenmaske. Ein "intelligenter Radierer" ist schließlich schon komfortabel genug und man kann gerade via Tablet+Stift pixelgenau arbeiten. Aber die Vectormaske sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Sie arbeitet wie in die Maske in Illustrator. Das heißt, schnell im bedienen. Gerade dort, wo man bei runden Kurven oftmals mit dem Stift nochmal radiert, und wieder hinzufügt, und man denkt das einem die kurvige Welle die man gerade freistellt leicht abgehackt freigestellt aussieht, zieht man mit der Vectormaske einfach ein paar Bezierkurven und justiert leicht.

Wenn du also Superman freistellst, könntest du seinen Aalglatten Anzug auch mit der Vectormaske freistellen, während du seine Haare + Kopf, wo es auf pixelgenauigkeit ankommt (Tranzparenz, weiche Übergänge), die herkömmliche Ebenenmaske nutzen.

LG,
Another


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2014)

Hi,
außerdem verwenden ja viele auch das Pfadwerkzeug als Freisteller. Da kann man dann den Pfad auch direkt als Maske verwenden ohne das man die Vorzüge des Pfades verliert.
Und diese Art der Maske ist ja auch skalierbar.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (29. März 2014)

Schon mal Danke!

Bedeutet das in der Theorie das man auch nur mit dem Pfadwerkzeug und den Formen da drin arbeiten kann?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. März 2014)

Hi,
kurz und knapp, ja .

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (29. März 2014)

Besten Dank, das erklärt warum es vorher nie eine Wirkung gezeigt hat! 

Danke Jungs


----------

